# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Новый софт 2010!!!

## Doctor_RU

Активатор Microsoft Office 2010 x86/64 beta2
http://depositfiles.com/files/r3twp1bd5

WinSetup from USB 0.2.3 (прога для заливки iso-образов ОС Microsoft Windows 2000/XP/2003/Vista/2008/7/2008R2 на флэшку для дальнейшей установки с неё)
http://depositfiles.com/files/vrvgavgdr

LanHelper 1.95 (программа для детального отчета состояния узлов вашей локальной сети: имя ПК, IP, MAC, имя пользователя, имя ОС)
http://depositfiles.com/files/kjyxic7wh

Активатор Microsoft Windows 7 x86/64 (активирует все версии, кроме Enterprise)
http://depositfiles.com/files/pjluh2v3u

MOVAVI Video Converter 8.0 x86 RUS (лекарство в комплекте)
http://depositfiles.com/files/j70fqygpy

KERIO Mail Server 6.7.1.7762 x86 RUS (лекарство в комплекте)
http://depositfiles.com/files/rirvzwkr1

----------


## Doctor_RU

AnyDVD_HD_6.6.2.3 (RUS)
http://depositfiles.com/files/61ikxi4yx

WinRAR 3.92 x64 RUS
http://depositfiles.com/files/njjau3v4b

----------


## wese

Название: Свежий софт 2009-2010
Год выпуска: 2010
Платформа: Windows
Язык: Русский
Таблетка: Не требуется
Официальный сайт: www.wese.ru

*Описание сборки:*
Сборка новейших программ 2009 и 2010 года. В сборку не входят, излишни программы, там находится стандартный софт для каждого из нас! В каждой папке описание к программе в файле readme.txt!!!

*Содержание диска:*
- Microsoft Office 2007 Ultimate SP2 Rus (2009)
- Microsoft Office 2003 RUS
- Nero 9.4.13.2
- Total Commander 7.50a PowerPack 1.10 Final
- Я.Онлайна и антивирус Касперского! (ключь на халяву)
- Avast! 4.8.1368 Pro Rus (Ноябрь 2009)
- Portable Adobe Photoshop CS4 Final-Extended-RUS 11.0
- Alcohol 120% 1.9.8 Build 9723 Final
- Skype 4.2
- Архиватор 7-Zip 4.65
- Utorrent 2.0 RC2
- FileZilla 3.3.1
- ActiveSync v4.5 (Russian)
- AIMP 2.60 Build 530
- Winamp PRO 5.552 + Portable
- Light Alloy 4.4
- Download Master 5.5.15.1179
- QIP 2005, Build 8095
- ICQ 6.5 build # 2024 от 06.01.10 + rus
- Mozilla Firefox

*Файлы на скачивание:*
Патч 1 - http://download.wese.ru/soft.part1.rar (976,5 МБ)
Патч 2 - http://downloads.faile.su/soft.part2.rar (976,5 МБ)
Патч 3 - http://download.wese.ru/soft.part3.rar (297,4 МБ)

*Общий размер при распаковки 2968,3 МБ (Образ .ISO)*

----------


## biggg

Разве бета версия нуждается в активации?

----------


## Doctor_RU

Kerio Connect 7.0.0.1101 p1 32-bit RUS 
http://turbo.to/rbwsbwcd6548.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/ev5k0diab

Microsoft Office 2003 Professional Edition 32-bit VOL_RU
http://depositfiles.com/files/z9b8aaapr

----------


## RIAZmey

> KERIO Mail Server 6.7.1.7762 x86 RUS (лекарство в комплекте)
> http://depositfiles.com/files/rirvzwkr1


Ссылка не рабочая :(

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 54 секунды_



> http://depositfiles.com/files/ev5k0diab


И эта ссылка не работает, однако на turbobit есть!!! Спс!! :)

----------


## plm1959

Acronis_True_Image_Home_2011_14.0.0_Build_5519_EN_-_BootCD_-_PP.zip
DataLife_Engine_v.9.0_Nulled_by_M.I.D-Team.rar
VMware_Workstation_7.1_Build_261024_Final.zip
Kaspersky_Internet_Security_11.0.1.400_CF1.rar 
hamachi.rar 
SpeedCommander_feSS_Edition.zip

----------

